# Ya-t-il moyen de ne pas avoir FaceTime en mode miroir ?



## Pepoto (21 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis sous Mountain Lion et je ne comprends pas comment désactiver le mode miroir de la caméra FaceTime : la restitution de l'image est à l'envers, ma gauche est à droite sur la vidéo, comme dans un miroir.

Y a-t-il un moyen de désactiver ça ? Parce que entre PhotoBooth, FaceTime et Messages, j'ai pas trouvé...

Merci à vous !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 dans Photo Booth : Edition / retourner les nouveaux éléments automatiquement

(agit sur les photos et les enregistrements vidéos)


----------



## otgl (23 Août 2012)

Avec ce logiciel, tu peux configurer ta webcam, et entre-autres, ré-inverser l'image:
iGlasses
http://www.ecamm.com/mac/iglasses/​C'est un logiciel payant, mais tu peux télécharger une version d'essai.


----------



## DomiMacMAn (11 Janvier 2021)

ça ne marche plus :

*"Compatibility Note:*_ iGlasses is not compatible FaceTime, Photo Booth, or the latest version of Skype due to restrictions on virtual cameras.
Quicktime Player does not support iGlasses, or other virtual cameras, on MacOS 11 (Big Sur)_."


----------

